

Tinder Thinks Millennials Will Pay for Dating Apps - wcgortel
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-25/tinder-tested-by-millennials-who-won-t-pay-for-dating-apps-tech

======
aurora72
IMHO, flirting apps and websites all fail all over the world. All of them. And
you cannot correct these failures by making the apps&sites paid, you get
caught yet in other issues, such as unnatural shrinking of the prospects,
diverting the expectations in the wrong way (money involved) and the huge # of
unpaying people still interfering with the paying members.

Also not every member is a human! Many a number of profiles are fake, most of
them unnatural, unresponding and the expectations clash all the time.

Any serious flirting application should find solutions to these issues first
and that cannot be done by simply making it a paid app.

